# bar oil and 2 stroke oil



## CowboyAndy (Sep 10, 2008)

Is there a noticable difference in different brands of bar and 2 stroke oil?


----------



## pdboilermaker (Sep 10, 2008)

Nothing beats a castor based 2 stroke for smell.  It is a bit more expensive but well worth it.

As far as bar oil, the biggest difference is weight you need a lighter weight when it is below like 32 degrees.

I use populan brand in the summer and just normal hd 30 in the winter


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Chateaugay,

Always use 2 stroke oil only for the mix. Oil is "relatively" cheap, compared to small engines. It is not worth the loss of lubrication and deposit control risk.

Bar oil needs to be sticky in the summer for lubrication and to flow with "stickyness" for bar and chain lube in the cold. 
Particularly in the North Country. As one member described SAE 30 can also work at times. 

PS  Was stationed at Plattsburgh AFB from 69-73. Love the entire North Country!


----------



## CowboyAndy (Sep 10, 2008)

So is there a difference in brands when it comes to 2 stroke oil? Will there be anything different from Husqvarna brand compared to a cheaper wal mart brand?


----------



## pdboilermaker (Sep 10, 2008)

The brands are basically the same for 2 stroke oil.  But castor, is not a brand in this instance, it is a type.  It uses the castor bean as a base rather than petroleum, we use it in all of our racing quads.  I just like the smell


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 10, 2008)

Valhalla said:
			
		

> Hello Chateaugay,
> 
> Always use 2 stroke oil only for the mix. Oil is "relatively" cheap, compared to small engines. It is not worth the loss of lubrication and deposit control risk.
> 
> ...




Now, back to your question. A quality, branded 2 stroke oil for the mix is the best choice. Choose wisely. My Homelite XLs are still running great after 25+ years and start on the second pull, also still have great power.

For the bar, I'll use the best price as the determining factor, besides the oil spec, as it has just a basic lube purpose. Lost in the use of it.


----------



## ManiacPD (Sep 10, 2008)

I use Husky 2-stroke oil exclusively in my saw.  First, it gives me a good reason to go see my local dealer who is fantastic to work with.  Second, if I ever have a problem, they know I've been using their stuff.  They have been known to go good for problems long after the warranty expires.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## polaris (Sep 10, 2008)

According to "Bob is the oil guy.com" Walmart 2-stroke is Penzoil. It's not like Wal mart has their own refinery or anything. I use Walmart 2 stroke in the 4wheelers, small genset, trash pump, echo and Cub cadet weed eaters and as a lube additive in the diesel trucks and tractors. For bar oil I use castrol 50w in summer and straight 30w in the colder months. I know a lot of folks use only bar oil/2-stroke oil marketed by Sthil, Jonserd etc. but I don't, once I become my own warranty station.
    joe


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 10, 2008)

[quote author="ManiacPD" date="1221066986"]I use Husky 2-stroke oil exclusively in my saw.  First, it gives me a good reason to go see my local dealer who is fantastic to work with.  Second, if I ever have a problem, they know I've been using their stuff.  They have been known to go good for problems long after the warranty expires.

Just my $0.02.[/quote

I use Sthil 2 stroke oil for the same reason.  I get to go by the dealer and get the latest news and drink coffee.  If I have a small problem, most of the time they fix it and don't even bother to charge me.


----------



## TMonter (Sep 10, 2008)

Use a good quality synthetic 2-Stroke oil mixed at your saw manufacturer's recommended mix ratio.

I used to prefer Mobil 1 M2T before they discontinued it. Lately I've been using Husky XP oil since the Stihl synthetic is not available.

Make sure the oil you use is air cooled rated.


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 12, 2008)

The XO just scored  3gal of Poulan bar oil at WalMart for $5.62 a gal when she heard some of us talking about the price increases in dealer bar oil. She's Ok with me paying a premium for dealer Stihl 2 1/2 gal 2 cycle oil...been using it for years with excellent results. After looking over the Poulan bar oil container it doesn't give either a 30 or 10 weight number...whats up with that anyone know the skinny on Poulan bar oil? thanks brothers.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 12, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> Is there a noticable difference in different brands of bar and 2 stroke oil?



Yes, there is.  When you tear down the average homeowner OPE, where the machine has been run rich and where dino oil has been used, carbon tends to abound.  Tear down a machine that has been properly tuned and has used a good synthetic, and you'll be surprised how clean the internals are, even after many hundreds or thousands of hours of use.

For best results, a full- or semi-synthetic 2-stroke oil is the ticket.  Echo's semi-synthetic is easy to get hold of (HD sells it), and is a good oil.  The more exotic stuff, MobilRacingMX2T, Klotz, etc, are also very good oils, but price and availability start to become a problem in some places.  

MX2T can still be found at many Autozone stores, and is among the best oil available.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay, I still have another question about BAR oil.

I have a jug of "MASTER MECHANIC" bar oil, and seem to go through it pretty fast. When that ran out I used Stihl brand bar oil and it DOESN'T go through it as fast.

What gives?


----------



## smokinj (Sep 15, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> Okay, I still have another question about BAR oil.
> 
> I have a jug of "MASTER MECHANIC" bar oil, and seem to go through it pretty fast. When that ran out I used Stihl brand bar oil and it DOESN'T go through it as fast.
> 
> What gives?


stihl is a better oil, i use 6 gallons of mix to 1 gallon of bar oil. Funny how that works out almost to the T


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Sep 15, 2008)

TMonter said:
			
		

> Use a good quality synthetic 2-Stroke oil mixed at your saw manufacturer's recommended mix ratio.
> 
> I used to prefer Mobil 1 M2T before they discontinued it. Lately I've been using Husky XP oil since the Stihl synthetic is not available.
> 
> Make sure the oil you use is air cooled rated.



Stihl HP Ultra Synthetic  http://www.stihlusa.com/accessories/twocycleoil.html

Have some in the garage!


----------



## TMonter (Sep 15, 2008)

I meant no one locally carries the Stihl synthetic, not that it wasn't available, I should have been more clear. I have used the Stihl synthetic before and it's good stuff.


----------



## Joey Jones (Sep 15, 2008)

I have very little use for 2 stroke oil. Well, I use it on 4 of my riggs, so not negligible. I buy the top brand of 2 stroke additive mostly because it has a dye in it that tells you yes I did add the oil to this container of gas. I do buy the Home Depot brand of chain oil and figure all that it protects is on the outside and visible wear wil show up upon inspection


----------



## SWI Don (Sep 16, 2008)

I use Echo oil in all my two strokes.  Some are Echo and some are Husqvarna.  

Bar oil is whatever is cheap.  I have used hydraulic oil in the winter.

Don


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 19, 2008)

For mix oil I would stick with a name brand oil, or an equipment branded oil - currently I'm using the orange Stihl 1 shot bottles, cause that's what I have, not sure what I'll use when they run out....

For bar oil, whatever's cheapest - it's a one pass product, so it doesn't have to be high quality...  Some folks have even reported using vegetable oil, which can have advantages if you want to be "green" about it.

ART


----------



## Joey Jones (Sep 19, 2008)

I do use the Echo 2 stoke oil also, as I said it has dye in it so there is no mistaking whether one has added the 2 stoke oil or not. I wonder if you could use old motor oil as a chain and bar lube. It seems to have the same viscosity at least in the 40 weight range. Never done it though, bar and chain oil is relatively cheap and I rarely use more than 1-2 gallons per season. 

I have heard of old timers using old motor oil to coat their wooden gutters against rot, but again linseed oil is not that expensive...Just musing


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 19, 2008)

JoeyJ said:
			
		

> I do use the Echo 2 stoke oil also, as I said it has dye in it so there is no mistaking whether one has added the 2 stoke oil or not. I wonder if you could use old motor oil as a chain and bar lube. It seems to have the same viscosity at least in the 40 weight range. Never done it though, bar and chain oil is relatively cheap and I rarely use more than 1-2 gallons per season.
> 
> I have heard of old timers using old motor oil to coat their wooden gutters against rot, but again linseed oil is not that expensive...Just musing



_*DO NOT USE OLD MOTOR OIL*_

Hopefully I don't need more emphasis  :lol:  Lots of reasons....

1. It will void the warranty on every saw made, automatically

2. Many saw shops will either charge you extra, or refuse to work on a saw w/ change oil in it.

3. You will need the saw worked on, as used oil contains acids and abrasive particles that eat oil pumps, not to mention increasing bar and chain wear

4. It's a toxic health hazard, both when you are cutting, and later when you are burning  the oil contaminated wood.

5. It is almost as much of an environmental problem as just dumping the oil out on the ground.

As to the two stroke mix oil, I've heard good things about the Echo stuff, though I don't "KNOW" that its any better than the other good oils.  

The most important thing is to look up the oil requirements for your saw (or other equipment) and see what it says for the ANSI / API alphabet soup code requirements for what standards it needs to meet, and use an oil that meets or exceeds those standards specs.

Gooserider


----------



## Joey Jones (Sep 19, 2008)

Well thanks, I'm glad you told me that, as I said I have never used it as a chain and bar lub. Thanks Joey J. By the way I certainly could not have missed your post to the contrary unless, perhaps you have I.C.B.M. capability.
Really, thanks,J.J


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 19, 2008)

No problem, just one of those things...  It's not just for you, but also for anyone that finds the thread later on...  It has the sort of title that is likely to lead to it being found in later searches.

Gooserider


----------

